# Le Canada, le Québec, l'Armée. (séparé de: Armée canadienne vs US army)



## Agamemnon (4 Feb 2005)

Vandooze : a propos que les quebecois sont seulement content si on leur aporte quelque chose...c'est que les quebecois ont ete soumis pendant plus de 150 ans au anglais...sa fait a peine 40 ans qu'on est "egale". Alors quand les quenecois entende armee cela refere au anglais qui il y a plusieurs annee on envahie la nouvelle france...deplus tout les guerres c'est a cause des anglais ( de UK).


C'est just une petite clarification.(Je suis quebecois et fier de l'etre...Canadien aussi d'ailleur.)


----------



## 1R22eR (4 Feb 2005)

Un jour faut enterrer les vieille affaire de 150 ans!!!  ;D on est en 2005!!! De toute faocn le dossier est clos depuis un certain temps chacun a ses opinion


----------



## Jungle (5 Feb 2005)

Agamemnon, tu es au mauvais endroit pour critiquer continuellement notre Pays, le Canada. Les Français ont perdu la bataille ÃƒÂ  Québec en 1759, ont donné Montréal sans se battre et ont échangé la Nouvelle-France contre les Antilles pour la canne ÃƒÂ  sucre. Les Anglais n'ont rien ÃƒÂ  voir lÃƒÂ -dedans ÃƒÂ  part le fait qu'ils ont gagné la guerre... De plus, pendant la guerre de 1812, les Anglais avaient promis aux Francophones qu'ils pourraient garder leur langue, leurs écoles etc... et on on a maintenu ÃƒÂ  ce jour ces aspects de notre vie.Il y a eu des Anglais qui étaient contre, mais il y a eu aussi des Dorchester qui ont fait beaucoup pour les Francophones.
Si tu souhaites continuer dans la même veine, je te conseille de trouver le site web de la Milice de Raymond Villeneuve. Eux ils vont apprécier ton bitchage envers le Canada.


----------



## 1R22eR (5 Feb 2005)

Un jour toute ces foutu histoire vont arreter et le monde vont se reveiller et s apercevoir que ceux qui veulent le separatiste ces des vieux de 60 ans et plus est ce eux autres qui vont faire notre avenir?? je crois pas.. laissons donc la foutu politique de coté et parler de notre fameuse armée et notre métier   c est pour parlé USA Army vs. Canadian army... repartez le sujet si vous voulez mais oubliez les guerre de clocher des année 30 merci  ;D


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve bizarre dans tout ca lorsque on va en exercice a l extérieur de la province un militaire est repecté par la population civil mais au Québec il te respecte seulement si tu leur a apporté quelque chose, ils ne comprenne pas ce qu ont peut leur apporter, il a des tonne de personne qui me dise qu'on sert a rien, je n ai aucun respect pour se genre de personne et c est pour cette raison que j ai aucune fierté d'être Québecois je suis Canadien avant tout et fière d'en faire parti et de participer a le défendre et a ce faire respecter, j'ai de l'admiration pour le reste du Canada qui respecte notre métier!!! Le québec n'est qu'une adresse a mettre sur une enveloppe le Canada c est mon lieu de naissance et qui nous donne beaucoup mieux que bien des pays...


Vandooze, je suis désolée d'avoir ÃƒÂ  revenir sur le sujet malgré toutes tes tentatives de le restreindre mais je voulais absolument te faire remarquer que tu as été le premier ÃƒÂ  ouvrir cette canne de vers...
Tu as été le premier ÃƒÂ  dénigrer la façon dont les Québécois se sentent par rapport ÃƒÂ  l'armée et ÃƒÂ  y voir une notion de séparatisme.

Ceci étant dit, malgré le fait que la question initiale ne portait pas sur ce sujet, je pense qu'il y a ici un débat important et je me sent interpellée par une partie de cette question: Les différentes visions que peuvent avoir les gens, malgré leur origine (provinciale!) du rôle qu'a aujourd'hui l'armée et ce qui motive les gens ÃƒÂ  y faire partie. 

Non, je ne suis pas militaire. je suis une personne qui a un militaire dans sa vie.  Et sans égard ÃƒÂ  mes opinions politiques, laisse moi te dire que beaucoup de gens autour de moi (m'incluant!) ne comprennent pas ce qui peut motiver une personne ÃƒÂ  devenir militaire.

Pour moi, servir son pays est une notion contraire ÃƒÂ  mes idéaux, avec tous le respect que je dois ÃƒÂ  ceux qui ne pense pas comme moi.  Je crois plutot que notre pays, quelqu'il soit, doit NOUS servir.  

Je pense aussi que plusieurs personnes doivent avoir plusieurs raisons de se joindre ÃƒÂ  l'armée.  Les motifs sont différents mais il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas parce que je ne les comprends pas nécessairement que j'ai automatiquement tort ou que je sois une séparatise finie de plus de 60 ans.

Ãƒ  mon avis, tes propos manquent de respect, et ferment la porte ÃƒÂ  une discussion qui pourrait être enrichissante ÃƒÂ  plusieurs égards.


----------



## Fourne (9 Feb 2005)

Désoler pour toi mais moi je suis d'accord avec Vandooze, la plupart des québecois dénigre l'armée et sérieusement sa me fait vraiment chier, ces gars la se batte pour nos petite fesse de civil, pour l'onstant je ne suis pas militaire mais je compte bien le devenir, ce qui me pousse ÃƒÂ  m'engager et bien premièrement j'ai pas envie de passer mes journées dans un bureau, deuxièmement l'armée canadienne est reconnu pour ces missions de paix et ont se cachera pas elle est très bonne pour sa et a des militaires bien former, et troisièmement je veux servir mon pays, le pays ne peut pas se défendre seul, oui peut-être que pour l'instant l'armée canadienne ne sert pas vraiment ÃƒÂ  nous protégé mais la journée ou les canadiens auront besoin de l'armée ils vont bien être content de l'avoir, si vous aimez pas l'armée ces votre droit mais le dire ÃƒÂ  quelqu'un que ces sa passion et bien ces ÃƒÂ  vos risque et péril, comme ont dit souvent l'armée ces pas un métier ces une passion, ces commes ceux qui collectionne les papillons personellement je voix aucun intèrait, mais eux adore sa.


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2005)

helene_alone said:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pas militaire. je suis une personne qui a un militaire dans sa vie.   Et sans égard ÃƒÂ  mes opinions politiques, laisse moi te dire que beaucoup de gens autour de moi (m'incluant!) ne comprennent pas ce qui peut motiver une personne ÃƒÂ  devenir militaire.
> 
> Pour moi, servir son pays est une notion contraire ÃƒÂ  mes idéaux, avec tous le respect que je dois ÃƒÂ  ceux qui ne pense pas comme moi.   Je crois plutot que notre pays, quelqu'il soit, doit NOUS servir.


Hélène, tu soulèves de bons points. Je suis partiellement d'accord avec toi, notre pays doit nous servir... mais QUI offre les services ?? Le pays, il offre quels services, et comment ? Le pays, c'est nous, ses citoyens...
Tu as demandé au Militaire dans ta vie pourquoi il a joint les Forces ?
Ça fait 22 ans que j'ai joint les Forces. J'avais plusieurs raisons pour le faire, et servir mon pays en était une. C'en est encore une aujourd'hui, malgré que je trouve que les Canadiens en général sont plutôt ignorants et un peu ingrats face ÃƒÂ  tout ce qui est Militaire. Une autre raison, pourquoi je suis resté, c'est aider les autres; tu en connais d'autres, des organisations qui envoient des milliers de personnes par année dans les pires endroits de la planète pour aider des populations dans le besoin, peu importe la situation dans laquelle ils se trouvent ? Je ne connais aucune autre organisation qui est en mesure me maintenir une paix précaire entre des belligérants, ou qui puisse rétablir l'ordre dans une région déchirée par un conflit. Il y a d'autres façons d'aider les gens, bien sûr, mais j'aime le travail d'équipe et la discipline, alors l'Armée était mon premier choix. Je ne le regrette pas ÃƒÂ  ce jour...
Tout cela est en accord avec mes idéaux... mais ils sont peut-être démodés face aux valeurs modernes du MOI avant tout.


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2005)

J'ai choisi de séparer ces posts car ils ne sont pas reliés au sujet original de la discussion.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

Jungle, merci d'avoir séparé la discussion, je ne savais pas trop comment le faire. 
Je sais qu'il y a moyen d'avoir une discussion intéressante sur ce sujet-lÃƒÂ  sans devenir blessant pour les autres, même si c'est un sujet tout ÃƒÂ  fait capable de soulever des passions (ou des colères).

Je comprends tout ÃƒÂ  fait ce que c'est que de vivre un métier par la passion, je le fait moi-même.

La question que je soulevais ou peut-être les questions, sont ÃƒÂ  la fois personnelles et collectives. Oui, je m'interroge sur ce qui pousse quelqu'un ÃƒÂ  s'engager dans quelque chose de si différent... Et oui, je ressent autour de moi ces mêmes interrogations.

Je suis d'accord avec celui qui mentionnait que c'était une vocation. Ca l'est. Mais tu vois, ici au Québec, on a vécu des choses particulières que le reste du Canada n'a peut-être pas vécu de la même manière. (et la je ne veux pas retourner 150 ans en arrière comme dirais l'autre mais l'histoire étant ce qu'elle est...) Il est faut de dire que si au Québec on "dénigre" l'armée, (j'aime pas ce mot, je ne la dénigre   pas, je reprends des mots qui ont été dit plus haut) ce n'est pas, ÃƒÂ  mon avis, parce qu'on a été conquis par les anglais, ou parce que l'on pense que l'armée ne sert ÃƒÂ  rien.   Je crois que ce sentiment profond de PEUR que nous ressentons envers l'armée nous viens probablement du fait que pendant extrêmement longtemps, nous avons été tenu dans l'ignorance par tous ce qui venait du 'pouvoir'. Il faut donc y inclure les divers niveaux politiques (regardez voir le forum sur la monarchie.. vous y verrez ce que je veux dire!!), l'église qui pensait ÃƒÂ  notre place et nos patrons (qui étaient ÃƒÂ  grande majorité anglophone.)

Ce que je crois, c'est qu'il y a encore en la majorité d'entre nous, (séparatises ou pas, ce n'est pas la question), cette peur de ce type d'autorité.   Avouez-le, lentrer dans   l'armée, ou entrer dans la religion, ca se ressemble terriblement, non?
Même engagement qui inclut:
-s'engager pour du très long terme
-avoir un métier qui doit obligatoirement déborder ÃƒÂ  100% sur notre vie civile, (la famille, les enfants, le lieu ou l'on vit) 
-les idéaux impliquant une discipline de fer dans lequel tu poses pas de questions, tu obéis. J'y vois de la foi aveugle, non?
-les codes compris uniquement par les initiés
-l'extrême sentiment d'appartenance...

j'en vois une foule d'autres mais je crois avoir bien fait comprendre mon idée, en gros.

Donc ce qui nous fait peur, je crois, c'est cette ressemblance si grande avec un endoctrinement que l'on a majoritairement rejeté il y a quelques années et qui nous a causé de si grands torts.
------
Je voulais aussi voir si les convictions d'engagement de chacun étaient réellement différentes.
Mon ami ne s'engage pas, enfin je ne crois pas, par conviction politique.   Il s'engage, je crois, pour la stabilité de ce genre de métier, ca le rassure de savoir qu'on aura toujours besoin de lui. Il le fait aussi pour le coté très physique, lui non plus ne veut pas bosser dans un bureau toute sa vie.
Mais ce qui me tracassera toujours, c'est le coté extrême de cet engagement.
bref...
vos opinions?


----------



## 1R22eR (9 Feb 2005)

helene_alone: Tout ceux qui sont dans l'armée y sont par choix et non qui ont été forcé de le faire comme tu dis dans le temps ou les eglise dirigeais les choses dont les maniere de pensé... la différence de l armée c est qu elle pense pas pour nous mais nous montre comment penser a certaine situation que quelqu'un de pas entrainer pourrais rester figé et ne rien faire et nous montre la réeaction a avoir, tu ne peux pas comprendre vraiment notre choix d'être dans les forces surtout si tu es pas dans le milieu. J'ai des personne dans la famille a ma conjointe qui me l'ont deja sorti... ils disaient, A quoi ca sert des forces au canada, ont paye ca pourquoi l'armée, ca nous fait que faire dépenser de l'argent inutilement? A ce genre de question sincèrement je ne crois pas que personne parler c est comme si tu dorais a quoi ca sert un laitier si tu peux aller le chercher toi même au dépanneur. Chaque pays ont une armée pour défendre leur s'intérêt ou encore comme le verglas en 1998 les quebecois était bien heureux de nous avoir ou encore les innnondation dans le coin de wiinipeg je crois... lÃƒÂ  l armée était a son plus haut niveau de popularité et maintenant rien se passe et dès qu'ils ont l'occasion de rire de nous ou nous piler sur le dos ils ne se gènent pas. Moi je suis rentré dans les forces pour pratiquement les même raison qu'a dit "Jungle" plus haut, j'aime aider les gens de notre pays et les autre pays ou personne va car le pays a été ravagé par la guerre et des civile pas entrainé ne pourrais y aller car le danger est encore élévé.. Je n'ai rien contre les quebecois car je le suis moi même mais c est uen population chialeuse et un peu egoiste d une manière, c est ma manière de penser mais désolé moi je le pense comme ça chacun a droit a sa manière de penser!!!!


----------



## Horse_Soldier (9 Feb 2005)

helene_alone said:
			
		

> Pour moi, servir son pays est une notion contraire ÃƒÂ  mes idéaux, avec tous le respect que je dois ÃƒÂ  ceux qui ne pense pas comme moi.   Je crois plutot que notre pays, quelqu'il soit, doit NOUS servir.


Et voici un exemple parfait de ce qui est de travers dans notre société, que ce soit au Québec ou ailleurs - une peuplade assises sur son cul qui attend qu'on les sert.  Et qui va servir la peuplade?  Les cons qui pensent que servir son pays est honorable.  Si servir ton pays est contraire ÃƒÂ  tes ideaux, je crois que tu devrais mettre en question ta vision de ta place dans la société - membre ÃƒÂ  part entière ou profiteur.  Je repense aux paroles de John F. Kennedy: "Ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country."  Un pays ca se construit par des gens qui veulent servir, tant militaires que civils, et non pas par des gens complaisants qui ne lèvent pas le doigt mais qui ont la main bien tendue pour les "bonbons".  Je m'excuse si mes propos t'offusquent, mais entendre dire que servir son pays est contraire ÃƒÂ  ses idéaux est une pensée qui répugne quelqu'un qui a passé toute sa vie adulte ÃƒÂ  servir le Canada et les Canadiens.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

je savais bien que cette phrase allait soulever l'indignation.
Ce que je voulais dire est ce qui suit:
Un pays, c'est quoi? un territoire? une frontière? de la terre ou de l'eau? oui, un peu.
Des services?, des conditions de vie? une appartenance? oui, aussi.
Mais surtout, un pays, ce sont les personnes qui le constitue.   Un pays, ce sont les gens qui y vivent.
Lorsque je disais que servir un pays ou qu'un pays doit nous servir sont des idéaux différents, ce n'est pas nécessairement toujours le cas.

Je suis avocate en droit social. Je défends les citoyens, mes concitoyens, contre les décisions parfois ridicules, souvent désastreuses de l'administration publique.   Pensez aux impôts, aux gens handicapés, aux accidentés de la route ou du travail, aux chômeurs, aux personnes âgées.   Ces gens-lè, je les sers.   Je me plie en quatre pour les servir, pour leur rendre leurs droits qui ont été crée par nous, notre société.   Le pays n'a rien créé, n'a rien inventé, ce sont les gens qui le compose qui l'ont fait, qui le porte ÃƒÂ  bout de bras et qui s'en serve.   Ce que nous avons instauré comme système de liberté politique, je le défends ÃƒÂ  ma manière en m'assurant que ceux qui y ont contribué n'y soient pas laissés pour compte.
Mes paroles allaient donc dans ce sens la.   Ce que nous avons créé doit nous servir, et non pas le contraire, je crois.

Je suis loin   de dire que l'armée n'est pas utile, je le reconnais pleinement.   Je ne fait que constater que toutes les armées du monde ont le même endoctrinement que je ne partage pas, soit d'obéir sans rien dire, de ne pas questionner, et de rejeter tout ce qui est contraire ÃƒÂ  ses propres idées.   Je trouve cela frustrant de voir que d'avoir une vision différente de la votre équivaut ÃƒÂ  être un égoiste, une personne qui ne pense qu'a soi, qui n'a rien compris ou qui se rattache uniquement au passé.   Je ne pense pas que je suis rien de tout cela.

Je tente sincèrement depuis deux semaines de comprendre votre univers, de comprendre les raisons de vos engagements, (non pas les raisons d'être de l'armée en tant que telle) et tout ce que je ressens, c'est cet espèce de sentiment d'être exclu sans pouvoir dire un seul mot sur ce qui ce passe. 
J'ai constaté que les gens ici sont extrêmement sympathiques, qu'ils m'ont vraiment acceuillie avec toutes mes questions relativement ÃƒÂ  ce que je vis (mon copain viens de s'engager dans la régulière) mais malheureusement, je trouve que l'on se fait ramasser assez vite si on a le culot de ne pas penser comme tout le monde.

J'ai beaucoup de difficulté ÃƒÂ  comprendre ce qui pousse les gens ÃƒÂ  vivre une expérience aussi extrême que de s'engager dans l'armée mais ca ne veut pas dire que je vous trouve imbéciles de le faire, je veux juste comprendre!! et comme je ne suis pas la seule ÃƒÂ  etre dans cette situation, comme au Québec c'est un fait que l'armée n'a pas le même support de la population, je pense qu'il y a place pour l'échange et la discussion.

Comment voulez-vous que les mentalités changent si l'on est même pas capable d'en parler civilement?? sans traiter l'autre de tous les noms??


----------



## Horse_Soldier (9 Feb 2005)

helene_alone said:
			
		

> je savais bien que cette phrase allait soulever l'indignation.



Et alors pourquoi le dire?  Pour choquer, soulever des réactions?  C'est réussi.  Peut-être aurait-il été mieux de dire ce que tu voulais dire sans provoquer, c'est ÃƒÂ  dire définir ton point de vue comme tu viens de le faire.  Si tu provoques, attends toi ÃƒÂ  recevoir des réponses abruptes.  Tu est avocate - donc tu sais fort bien quel est le pouvoir des mots.

Pourquoi s'engager?  Il y a toutes sortes de raisons, et pour biens des gens, c'est une combinaison - soit:
-vivre l'aventure
-trouver des défis
-servir son pays (eh oui, il y en a d'entre-nous qui trouvent une satisfaction ÃƒÂ  "être en garde pour le Canada")
-avoir un boulot stable, relativement bien payé
-vivre dans un environnement bien encadré qui donne ÃƒÂ  certaines gens sans but dans la vie un but atteignable
-voyager
-apprendre un métier

Oui, ca prend un caractère un peu spécial pour devenir militaire, et ce n'est pas l'affaire de tous.

Je ne fait que constater que toutes les armées du monde ont le même endoctrinement que je ne partage pas, soit d'obéir sans rien dire, de ne pas questionner, et de rejeter tout ce qui est contraire ÃƒÂ  ses propres idées.

Des idées un peu pré-concues, non? Un constat basé sur?? Ou tu essaie encore de provoquer. La réalité est un peu, sinon beaucoup différente.  L'armée est un reflet de la société et comme la société, il y a toutes sortes d'idées qui courent, toutes sortes de discussions et de questions.  La différence est quand c'est le temps d'agir, la discussion cesse et on agit comme une équipe pour le bien de la mission et de tous - une nécessité car sinon on accomplit rien (tout comme nos politiciens).  Si on veut regarder endoctrinement, ne pas questionner, etc - faut pas stéréotyper le militaire.  Regardons le mouvement séparatiste au Québec, par exemple - il y a la un fort rejet de tout ce qui est contraire, non?

Si tu veux comprendre, faut s'arrêter et considérer - premièrement, le militaire ce n'est pas une expérience extrême.  C'est une profession - un peu spéciale - mais pas si différente des policiers, pompiers ou toute autre profession qui est la pour protéger la société.

Un conseil - tu veux un dialogue ici - laisse les tactiques de provocation aux présentations devant les tribunaux et jase nous.  On se fera un plaisir de t'éduquer sur les réalités du service militaire.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

[ tu ne peux pas comprendre vraiment notre choix d'être dans les forces surtout si tu es pas dans le milieu.  
citation de vandooze.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> Et voici un exemple parfait de ce qui est de travers dans notre société, que ce soit au Québec ou ailleurs - une peuplade assises sur son cul qui attend qu'on les sert.   Et qui va servir la peuplade?   Les cons qui pensent que servir son pays est honorable.   Si servir ton pays est contraire ÃƒÂ  tes ideaux, je crois que tu devrais mettre en question ta vision de ta place dans la société - membre ÃƒÂ  part entière ou profiteur.
> ...
> Un pays ca se construit par des gens qui veulent servir, tant militaires que civils, et non pas par des gens complaisants qui ne lèvent pas le doigt mais qui ont la main bien tendue pour les "bonbons".


citation de horse


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> -
> Des idées un peu pré-concues, non? Un constat basé sur?? Ou tu essaie encore de provoquer. La réalité est un peu, sinon beaucoup différente.   L'armée est un reflet de la société et comme la société, il y a toutes sortes d'idées qui courent, toutes sortes de discussions et de questions.   La différence est quand c'est le temps d'agir, la discussion cesse et on agit comme une équipe pour le bien de la mission et de tous - une nécessité car sinon on accomplit rien (tout comme nos politiciens).   Si on veut regarder endoctrinement, ne pas questionner, etc - faut pas stéréotyper le militaire.   Regardons le mouvement séparatiste au Québec, par exemple - il y a la un fort rejet de tout ce qui est contraire, non?
> 
> Si tu veux comprendre, faut s'arrêter et considérer - premièrement, le militaire ce n'est pas une expérience extrême.   C'est une profession - un peu spéciale - mais pas si différente des policiers, pompiers ou toute autre profession qui est la pour protéger la société.
> ...



Ben voila ce que je disais.
toutes cette citations que je viens de faire... voyez comment on répond ÃƒÂ  quelqu'un qui ose avoir des idées différentes. Je suis désolée mais je ne vous traite d'aucun nom, moi. je suis polie je crois.
et non, je ne cherche pas, Horse, ÃƒÂ  mettre des phrases assassines juste pour le plaisir de provoquer. j'y crois, qu'est ce que tu veux, ÃƒÂ  ce que je dis, c'est comme ca!!

Mon constat, comme tu me le demandes, le voila:

L'endoctrinement vient de ce que l'armée exige un total et parfait contrôle sur l'ensemble de vos vies, contrairement ÃƒÂ  tous ces métiers dont tu viens de parler. (policier, pompier.)
Le seul autre métier comparable a mon avis est celui de prêtre!!

Mon copain s'est engagé dans la régulière.   Je le vis, l'endoctrinement. 

Quand ce sera terminé ben ce sera pour mieux recommencer.... une année entière ÃƒÂ  se faire dire quoi faire, quand le faire, quoi penser, comment le penser pis ferme ta yeule, la recrue, tu connais rien dans la vie... Non? vous les avez vu, les posting dans le forum sur le recrutement??? j'suis toujours ben pas la seule ÃƒÂ  les avoir lus??
vous ne l'avez pas vécu, ca? ben voyons donc.

Ensuite c'est d'être déraciné de sa ville, de se retrouver on ne sait ou on ne sait pour combien de temps (dans le site des femmes de militaires, une des citations en entrant dit que pour être une bonne épouse de militaire, on doit apprendre ÃƒÂ  déménager   constamment, et ÃƒÂ  le vivre avec le plus grand des sourires... encore une fois, ferme ta yeule pis suit.)

C'est de rester dans l'obscurité complète parce qu'en haut lieu, on sait ce qui est bon pour toi mais qu'on te le fera savoir juste quand ca sera le temps.

C'est de devoir perdre tout aspect de la vie civile parce qu'être militaire, c'est un état. un état dont on ne peut pas se séparer.

C'est d'apprendre que maintenant, votre vraie famille ce sont vos collègues.

C'est d'apprendre que si t'es différent le moindrement, tu passes pas le test ou tu feras pas long feu.

C'est de vivre une VIE militaire, et non pas seulement un métier.

Et jusqu'ÃƒÂ  maintenant, je m'excuse mais je n'ai pas vue nulle part sur ce site quelque indication me permettant de croire que l'armée, ce n'est pas de l'endoctrinement.

VoilÃƒÂ .

Ce qui en revient ÃƒÂ  ma position.... pourquoi faites vous cela????   comment y arrivez-vous sans en devenir cinglé????? JE NE COMPRENDS JUSTE PAS, CA FAIT PAS DE MOI UNE MAUDITE FOLLE, NON????


----------



## 1R22eR (9 Feb 2005)

Helene... désolé que tu es pris le mot egoiste te concernant je en visait personne en disant ca tu essai de nous comprendre et on essai aussi de te comprendre aussi mais comme je dit personne peux changer les idée des autre concernant leur choix. ton conjoint qui vient re rentrer dans la régulière, je ne sais pas si il a les même idée que toi mais si non il va t'aider encore mieux que nous ÃƒÂ  comprendre notre métier et a quoi on sert et comment tout ce système fonctionne!


----------



## Horse_Soldier (9 Feb 2005)

helene,

j'essaie de répondre ÃƒÂ  ton dernier message par PM, mais le système me dit que ta limite est atteinte.   Si tu veux continuer ÃƒÂ  discuter, efface les PM dans ta boite ou envoie moi une autre adresse de courriel.   Sinon, j'ai une suggestion pour toi:

http://www.crfmmontreal.org/francais/info_f.asp

Contacte-les.


----------



## FredDaHead (9 Feb 2005)

Il semble y avoir un problème fondamental entre les civils et les militaires. Je suis un peu entre les deux en ce moment puisque je suis en plein processus de recrutement.

Pour ce qui est d'avoir des idées et de pas accepter les idées des autres... Je pense pas que c'est limité aux militaires. Oui, il y en a sur ce forum qui sont un peu bockés, mais il y a aussi PLEIN de civils qui sont aussi pires.

Je suis en train de finir mon CÉGEP, et je vais te dire que des gens qui ne comprennent pas et qui ne veulent pas comprendre ou accepter le point de vue des autres, il y en a plein, et ils sont souvent anti-guerre, anti-armée, etc. Accuser les militaires d'être fermés et de dénigrer les idées des autres, c'est facile, mais il faut voir que ce ne sont pas les seuls.

J'ai plusieurs membres de ma familles qui sont ou ont été dans l'armée (mes parents ont été dedans, un de mes oncles a pris sa retraite il y a quelques années, et un de mes cousins est entré depuis quelques années) et ils sont très ouverts aux idées des autres. Le problème, c'est que les deux côtés (militaires et civils) se sentent attaqués et se replient sur leurs positions, et ils arrêtent de s'écouter entre eux.

Je pense qu'il devrait y avoir plus de discussions entre les deux côtés, pour que chacun puisse comprendre ce que l'autre côté pense.

Pour ce qui est de pourquoi je fais ca... De mon côté, je le fais parce que je veux pouvoir faire une différence, contrairement ÃƒÂ  tout le monde qui finissent par travailler pour Grosse Corporation Inc. et qui donnent un peu d'argent pendant le temps des fêtes pour bien parraître. Et, oui, je suis un des caves qui pensent qu'il y a encore un mérite ÃƒÂ  vouloir servir son pays.


----------



## Agamemnon (9 Feb 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Agamemnon, tu es au mauvais endroit pour critiquer continuellement notre Pays, le Canada. Les Français ont perdu la bataille ÃƒÂ  Québec en 1759, ont donné Montréal sans se battre et ont échangé la Nouvelle-France contre les Antilles pour la canne ÃƒÂ  sucre. Les Anglais n'ont rien ÃƒÂ  voir lÃƒÂ -dedans ÃƒÂ  part le fait qu'ils ont gagné la guerre... De plus, pendant la guerre de 1812, les Anglais avaient promis aux Francophones qu'ils pourraient garder leur langue, leurs écoles etc... et on on a maintenu ÃƒÂ  ce jour ces aspects de notre vie.Il y a eu des Anglais qui étaient contre, mais il y a eu aussi des Dorchester qui ont fait beaucoup pour les Francophones.
> Si tu souhaites continuer dans la même veine, je te conseille de trouver le site web de la Milice de Raymond Villeneuve. Eux ils vont apprécier ton bitchage envers le Canada.




Jungle de qquoi tu parles?? je n'ai nullement "bitcher" lol le Canada...Tu manque pourquoi j'ai écris ce "post" 

d'ailleur sa n'a AUCUN foutu raport avec la guerre de 1812.

tu t'attaques a moi a cause du "warning" mais tu va avaler ta langue. Si tu crois que le mot "staff" a coter de ton nom donne le droit te fausser mes commentaires.


----------



## Agamemnon (9 Feb 2005)

J'aurais aimé corriger mes fautes de tappe mais le droit de modifier est perdu pour 2-3 jours encore.


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2005)

En réponse ÃƒÂ  Helene: Je commence ÃƒÂ  comprendre où tu veux en venir... laisse-moi me présenter. Je suis Adjudant dans l'Infanterie, un métier de combat. Je fais ce métier depuis 22 ans maintenant. Mais je suis aussi marié, depuis 18 ans (ÃƒÂ  la même femme  ), et père de 2 ados. Donc on peut parler le même langage ??


> L'endoctrinement vient de ce que l'armée exige un total et parfait contrôle sur l'ensemble de vos vies, contrairement ÃƒÂ  tous ces métiers dont tu viens de parler. (policier, pompier.)
> Le seul autre métier comparable a mon avis est celui de prêtre!!


L'Armée ne contrôle pas ma vie, ce qui se passe chez moi et dans ma famille ne les regarde pas.


> Mon copain s'est engagé dans la régulière.  Je le vis, l'endoctrinement. Quand il est parti, il devait expliquer ÃƒÂ  ses filles que papa peut pas revenir ÃƒÂ  la maison pour un long moment. Il peut pas recevoir leurs visites avant un long moment aussi et quand il le pourra, ce sera dans un foutu corridor pour un gros 45 minutes.
> Il peut pas appeller, il peut pas recevoir leurs appels non plus. Il l'a dit lui meme... on dirait que je pars en prison!


Oui, en effet au début de l'entraînement de base, il y a une période d'endoctrinement. Elle dure généralement 4 semaines. La raison en est bien simple: plusieurs jeunes arrivent avec des baggages dont on n'a pas besoin (problèmes de consommation de drogue, boisson, jeu etc...) Alors ils sont confinés ÃƒÂ  la base poiur un mois afin de leur faire réaliser qu'ils peuvent se passer de ces choses. Ça permet aussi de déceler les cas problèmes: ceux qui ne peuvent s'en passer...
Pour de qui est de partir, hé bien c'est une réalité du travail. Comme les gens qui travaillent ÃƒÂ  la Baie-James... Il faut aussi comprendre que le vrai travail des Forces, c'est de se déployer en opérations, généralement ÃƒÂ  l'étranger (Je tiens pas pas particulièrement ÃƒÂ  faire des missions de rétablissement de la paix ici) alors c'est important que les gens se rendent compte qu'ils sont capables, ou non, d'être absent du foyer pour des périodes prolongées.
Les Forces enrôlent chaque année des milliers de personnes. Afin de garder des normes d'entraînement élevées, et de prévenir des coûts exorbitants, il est essentiel de centraliser l'entraînement ÃƒÂ  une location. La GRC fait la même chose ÃƒÂ  Régina, la SQ ÃƒÂ  Nicolet, etc...


> Quand ce sera terminé ben ce sera pour mieux recommencer.... une année entière ÃƒÂ  se faire dire quoi faire, quand le faire, quoi penser, comment le penser pis ferme ta yeule, la recrue, tu connais rien dans la vie... Non? vous les avez vu, les posting dans le forum sur le recrutement??? j'suis toujours ben pas la seule ÃƒÂ  les avoir lus??
> vous ne l'avez pas vécu, ca? ben voyons donc.


Ça ne se passe pas vraiment comme ça... il est certain que les grandes-gueules se font mettre ÃƒÂ  leur place au début (après tout, on est pas au McDo) !! Mais généralement, quand quelqu'un connaît sa place et la garde, ÃƒÂ  chacun des grades, il n'y a pas de problèmes.


> Ensuite c'est d'être déraciné de sa ville, de se retrouver on ne sait ou on ne sait pour combien de temps (dans le site des femmes de militaires, une des citations en entrant dit que pour être une bonne épouse de militaire, on doit apprendre ÃƒÂ  déménager  constamment, et ÃƒÂ  le vivre avec le plus grand des sourires... encore une fois, ferme ta yeule pis suit.)


Ouais... si quelqu'un est très attaché ÃƒÂ  sa ville, l'Armée n'est pas le bon choix. Il est certain que qu'il y a des déménnagements, plus ou moins espacés, et ils sont essentiels pour le bon fonctionnement des Forces. Les postes doivent être comblés. Généralement, les mutations sont pour 4 ans.
Je n'ai jamais dit ÃƒÂ  ma femme "ferme ta yeule pis suit" mais c'est certain que des fois, il y a des choix difficiles ÃƒÂ  faire. 


> C'est de devoir perdre tout aspect de la vie civile parce qu'être militaire, c'est un état. un état dont on ne peut pas se séparer.





> C'est d'apprendre que maintenant, votre vraie famille ce sont vos collègues.


 ;D Encore une fois, dis ça ÃƒÂ  mon épouse !!! Il est vrai qu'on développe des relations très proches avec nos amis, mais aucun d'eux ne prend la place de ma famille.


> C'est d'apprendre que si t'es différent le moindrement, tu passes pas le test ou tu feras pas long feu.


Il faudrait que tu rencontres un de nos conseillers en diversité, harcèlement et racisme...


> C'est de vivre une VIE militaire, et non pas seulement un métier.


Absolument !!! C'est un mode de vie, mais pas si déplaisant. Il est certain qu'au début de sa carrière, il faut mettre les bouchées doubles et faire les cours nécessaires, mais après c'est semblable ÃƒÂ  la vie civile.


> Et jusqu'ÃƒÂ  maintenant, je m'excuse mais je n'ai pas vue nulle part sur ce site quelque indication me permettant de croire que l'armée, ce n'est pas de l'endoctrinement.


Hé bien, ce sera ÃƒÂ  toi de te faire une idée quand ton copain reviendra. N'oublie pas que sur ce site, il y a plusieurs jeunes gens idéalistes qui ne connaissent pas nécessairement tous les aspects de la vie Militaire. Il faut tout de même garder en perspective que, fondamentalement, les rôle des Forces Armées est de gagner des guerres au nom du Canada. Nous sommes le seul organisme avec ce mandat, donc il est évident que nos méthodes sont différentes du reste des professions.


> Ce qui en revient ÃƒÂ  ma position.... pourquoi faites vous cela?  comment y arrivez-vous sans en devenir cinglé?? JE NE COMPRENDS JUSTE PAS, CA FAIT PAS DE MOI UNE MAUDITE FOLLE, NON?


T'es pas folle, et tes questions sont pertinentes dans la mesure où tu ne maîtrises pas, ou ne comprends pas bien, ce qui se passe dans ta vie. Prends ton temps, et quand tu auras la chance, parles-en ÃƒÂ  ton copain. Mais ne crains pas, il ne reviendra pas en zombie !!!  
Pour ce qui est du sujet de la monarchie: il faut pas s'en faire avec ça: il y en a qui sont monarchistes, il y en a qui sont républicains, il y en a qui sont séparatistes... la diversité, c'est la réalité d'aujourd'hui, non ??


----------



## Agamemnon (9 Feb 2005)

Vous jungle etes dans l'armee?

quand vous avez sois un mari ou une femme,2 enfants un chien  ;D

et que les 2 conjoins sont militaire...comment s'occuper des enfants et le metier...si vous etes sur la meme base...


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2005)

Agamemnon said:
			
		

> Jungle de qquoi tu parles?? je n'ai nullement "bitcher" lol le Canada...Tu manque pourquoi j'ai écris ce "post"
> 
> d'ailleur sa n'a AUCUN foutu raport avec la guerre de 1812.
> 
> tu t'attaques a moi a cause du "warning" mais tu va avaler ta langue. Si tu crois que le mot "staff" a coter de ton nom donne le droit te fausser mes commentaires.


Bon, relis ce que tu as écrit et qui a amené ma réplique. Si tu ne comprends pas, tu reviendras... 
L'analogie avec la guerre de 1812, c'est pour illustrer que les Anglais ne nous ont pas seulement abusés... il y en a qui ont supporté la population Francophone. Les Américains, eux, qui voulaient annexer le Canada, n'avaient promis rien aux Francophones.
Pour ce qui est de me faire avaler ma langue, comprends bien que ta participation ici est un privilège, pas un droit. Tu commences ÃƒÂ  te comporter comme il faut, ou alors tu devras aller jouer ailleurs.
En passant, oui j'ai un chien. Mais ma conjointe n'est pas Militaire.


----------



## Agamemnon (9 Feb 2005)

Just te rapeller la raison pour laquel les brit nosu on donner le tout c'est qu'ils avaient peur qu'on partent avec les americains....et les anglais etait 20 fois moins...eto ui ils avaient des anglais qui aidait les quebecois....mais en general..c'etait de l'abus...mais peu importe c'est fini.j'avais "poster" ca il y a une semaine et ce n'etais pas pour insulter les anglais mais expliquer pourquoi les quebecois aime pas les anglais en general et pourquoi il en veulent tjr.


----------



## caine737 (9 Feb 2005)

Bonjour a tous,j'aimerais bien donner un point a cette discussiona helene et autre personne qui pense qu'on est des gens endoctriner et qu'on agit sans réfléchir: les réflexes sont bon dans certaines situation critiques,je le dit et je pense que parfois l'instinc et le réflexe appris apres de longue heure peux sauver des vies apr exemples: les art martiaux peuvent t'apprendre a te controler et te défendre.c'Est la meme chose en terrain opérationnel,si tu apprend a pointer,viser,tirer correctement c'Est excellent.

On apprend aussi a faire confiance a nos supérieur,si encore une fois tu est en théatre opérationnel ton sergent te dit: faut faire taire (tuer) l'ennemie embusquée ena vant de nous,tu va prendre les moyens pour le faire car c'Est ta vie qui est en jeu
mais tous en reprenant l'exemple dernier il dit a la place: tuer c'Est blessé,femme ou enfant .c'est contre la convention de Genêve donc tu as le droit de réfléchir pour dire a ton superviseur :Non on a pas le droit.

On a le droit de dire notre opinion dans l'Armée,tous dépend de la facon de le faire et où le faire.

je suis basé a st-jean et oui l'école de leadership et de recrues des Forces Canadiennes c'Est de l'endoctrinement mais comme dans tous métier on a un crédo et une manière de faire les choses,combien de profession sont régit par des Ordres professionels(medecin,avocat,architecte,ingénieur...) ca ausi ca peux etre pris comme de l'endoctrinement a un certain point mais personne panique avec les lois et réglement de chaque ordres,c'Est la pour faire respecter une facon et une démarche. si on avait pas notre Endoctrinement(c dur comme mot mais le meilleur a mon avis) nous serons une Forces Armées du tiers-monde ou la dictature militaire reigne et la loi du plus fort(physiquement) serait appliquer ainsi que tous les autres problemes qu'ils rencontres(pot de vin,etc...) ici au Canada on a la chance d'Avoir une armée qui c'Est dotée de lois et réglement interne qui fonctionne bien dans la majorité des cas.

et faut surtout pas oublier que les Forces canadiennes comme tous autres corps de métier vien de la population,donc on est la population.je veux dire s'il y a par exemple des voleurs dans la vie civille,il va y en avoir dans l'armée,s'il y a des gens loyaux et courageux il va y en avoir dans l'Armée

j'espere avoir aidée a cette conversation et ne pas avoir trop dévier du sujet.

PS: j'adore mon pays et je le sert avec honneur,coeur,apssion et du mieux que je peux le faire. le jour que je ressentirai plus ca,j'irai faire autre chose.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

Jungle, je te remercie pour ton post, qui était pertinent et très poli... 
j'avoue que ce n'est pas facile pour moi d'exprimer mes idées ici parce que j'y suis souvent ÃƒÂ  contre-courant et qu'un moment donné je me suis vue sur le bord de péter ma coche mais bon, je me suis calmée, la..lol

Je partage tout a fait ton point de vue quand tu dis que le training est différent du reste de la vie militaire. je le comprends. j'essayais simplement de faire voir et d'exprimer ÃƒÂ  quel point l'engagement militaire était beaucoup plus complexe que l'engagement de n'importe quel autre profession, et que c'était pas facile pour moi de comprendre que quelqu'un puisse désirer vivre ce genre de vie.

Pour parler de ma situation particulière, ce qui me dérange le plus c'est que je sois considérée (et je le serai toujours!) comme une outsider.

Je comprends que tu ais pu avoir une famille, femme, enfants, chien et tout le tralala. Dis moi, je te gages un dix que t'avais rien de tout cela avant de t'embarquer, non??

Dans mon cas, ce sera impossible. Il y en a beaucoup, dans l'armée, des militaires ayant des épouses qui ne peuvent pas suivre? je veux dire, j'ai une carrière, moi aussi! suis-je condamnée ÃƒÂ  y renoncer? ou bien suis condamnée ÃƒÂ  renoncer ÃƒÂ  ma relation? tu vois un peu ou je veux en venir? Je sais, on est loin de la discussion initiale mais dans le fond pas tellement. ca revient ÃƒÂ  dire que pour devenir militaire, non seulement il y a des sacrifices "civils" ÃƒÂ  faire mais bien plus, tout ce qui est incompatible sera nécessairement évacué.
C'est absolument torturant.

J'ai voulu faire JAG toute ma vie, je me suis renseignée, j'ai pris toutes les infos sur le sujet mais jamais au grand jamais je ne pourrai vivre ce que j'ai décris plus haut.. le déracinement de sa famille, l'insécurité, ce faire dire quoi faire , quand et comment.... bref, j'aurais aimé le droit martial mais pas la vie militare!
C'est pas parce qu'on aime les brocolis qu'on devient végétarien!

de la mes interventions, je voulais donner un point de vue différent, je voulais voir ce qu'il en est des autres.


----------



## helene_alone (9 Feb 2005)

toi aussi, elric, bien amené, je comprends ton point de vue.


----------



## quebecrunner (16 Feb 2005)

Helene, de toute manière, il y a un dépaysement avec toute nouvelle emploi. J'avoue que sauter de la vie civile ÃƒÂ  la vie militaire ne se fait pas facilement, mais c'est un immense défi intellectuel et physique et donc, une étape enrichissante et stimulante.

Le désir de s'enrôler est différent d'une personne ÃƒÂ  l'autre. Certains trouvent dans la vie militaire un refuge, d'autres une aventure. Pour ma part, je suis un idéaliste. J'aimerais bien apporter ma contribution ÃƒÂ  faire de cette planête un monde meilleur. 

Par exemple, durant la crise du verglas, j'étais dans la réserve. Je me suis porté volontaire pour servir pendant 3 semaines. Au début, je ne faisait que servir de la bouffe aux autres militaires. Et j'ai pris mon rôle très au sérieux, même si a priori mes tâches pouvaient sembler dégradante pour certains (je n'étais pas cook dans la réserve, mais fantassin). Par la suite, j'ai distribué du bois de chauffage.

Je suis un peu en crise perpétuel. Tout m'intéresse. J'ai un certificat en anthropologie, une Bac en biochimie et j'entreprend une MBA présentement. Comme emploi actuel, je suis vendeur de voitures chez subaru. Toute ces expériences m'ont apporté des aptitudes, des connaissances. Où vais-je pouvoir employé une tel diversité de compétence? Dans l'armée. Et c'est en travaillant pour la société que ces compétences seront le plus mis en contribution. 

Pourquoi au départ on se fait en quelque sorte passé dans un hachoir? Pour survivre dans les conditions les plus difficiles et pour pouvoir mené ÃƒÂ  bien les tâches que notre gouvernement nous donnent.

Je n'ai pas de réponse pourquoi les québecois sont un peu bloqué face ÃƒÂ  l'armée. J'imagine qu'il y a plusieurs raisons historique, tel que la révolte des patriotes, la crise de la conscription, la crise d'octobre... Mais malheureusement, durant ces évènements l'armée n'était qu'un instrument aux mains des élus. ET se rappelle t'on des bons services que l'armée nous a rendus? Crise d'Oka, déluge du Saguenay et le déluge au Manitoba, la crise du verglas... Et il y en a durant toute les époques. Mais l'être humain se rappelle plus facilement des mauvais coups que des bons...

Autre chose qui N'a pas rapport avec Helene... ET qui concerne Agamemnon, relis donc ton livre d'histoire de secondaire 4, tu vas y trouver des faits très intéressants et qui vont pouvoir rehausser le niveau de tes textes et te permettre de comprendre certaines choses.

En fait, Je crois que ce que Jungle dit me rejoint parfaitement. 

En passant Helene, ma conjointe est entrain de faire une maitrise en environnement et comprend mon souhait de m'enrôler. Mais la clé de la survie du couple réside en la communication et ÃƒÂ  certaines concessions. En fait, ce qui la trouble un peu est le fait que j'ai 30 ans et ellle pense que je suis trop vieux pour retourner dans l'armée   ;D Mais je les attends ces ptits jeunes   ;D


----------



## helene_alone (16 Feb 2005)

oops répondu deux fois. désolée.


----------



## helene_alone (16 Feb 2005)

loll y a pas d'âge pour être en forme!! btw, 30 ans... c'est une tite jeunesse encore, voyons donc!   

Suis contente de voir comment la discussion se déroule. J'apprécie de savoir ce qui vous attire dans ce métier, de voir comment vous dealez avec les cotés plus difficiles.

Pour ce qui est du débat québec-armée... je pense sincèrement que le québec n'est pas ingrat, qu'il sait reconnaitre l'importance de la défense nationale dans toutes ses étendues mais que malheureusement, nous sommes pas mal 'frileux'...   Il faut pas nier que notre histoire provinciale diffère énormément de celle des autres provinces et que cela a surement un impact sur notre facon de penser. Personnellement, ce que je ressens par rapport ÃƒÂ  la vie militaire (qui ne semble pas être unique, je ne pense pas être la seule a ressentir ca), n'a pas grand chose ÃƒÂ  voir avec mes idéaux politiques. Je comparerais mon état ÃƒÂ  de l'incompréhension beaucoup plus qu'ÃƒÂ  une aversion de ce que représente l'armée.   Et je crois que parmi les multiples facteurs qui font que l'incompréhension se généralise plus facilement au Québec, il ya l'histoire, oui, mais aussi l'attitude des deux parties, civiles et militaires, qui bien souvent ne veulent juste pas ÉCHANGER leurs points de vue, leurs expériences... La fierté se développe par ce que l'on connait. Par ce que l'on aime. Et l'on ne peut aimer ou apprécier si on se sent ÃƒÂ  part... 
Oui, le Québec est différent dans sa vision de l'armée (je généralise..... ya des exception partout.) mais votre travail, ÃƒÂ  vous les militaires, consiste aussi ÃƒÂ  nous y éduquer, je crois.

Je donne un exemple plus personnel mais qui me touche beaucoup.   Je suis avocate comme je l'ai déjÃƒÂ  dit. Et le nombre de préjugés auxquels je dois faire face constamment m'impressionne. Vampire, money maker, défenseur de 'fraudeur' (pour ne pas dire pire), sans valeur morale, intellectuels sans coeur, bref, allez-y, vous les connaissez, ces préjugés.   Qu'arriverait-it si je pétais ma coche ÃƒÂ  chaque fois en traitant mes interlocuteurs d'ignorants? ca n'avancerait pas leur connaissance de mon métier. Alors, mille fois, un milion de fois, je répète et répèterai mon point de vue, ÃƒÂ  chacun, expliquerai ce que je fais, comment je le fais, essaierai, bref, de défaire ces préjugés au lieu de les renforcer par mon attitude.

En passant, vous êtes sur le bord de faire de moi une future militante... alors lachez pas les gars. j'aime bien vous connaitre.


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Feb 2005)

Si on me permets, et excuse mon francais execrable, moi je voudrais ajouter des choses parcitte.

Moi, je suis un civile, un Monarchiste, un Canadien-Ecossais et des fois j'ai servi dans la milice.  Ca fait beaucoup des annees auparavant.  Pas si loins depuis ce que j'ai passe un ete en Ste-Agapit mais assez loins.

J'ai marie un Francaise de Saskatchewan, apres que j'ai quitte les reserves.  Deux ou trois semaines apres j'ai propose a mon epouse en Regina j'ai recu un appele d'une compagnie en Ontario avec un meilleur offre de travaille.  Il fallait que tous les deux faits un grand decision.  Presque comme le votre.   Ma femme enfin a decide a proceder avec la marriage et vient avec moi a Toronto et essaie a trouver un job la bas.  

Pour elle, il etait un decision, je crois, que la decision qui et en face de vous et votre conjoint.  Elle etait bien attache a sa famille, ses amis et sa ville.  En effet, le jour apres ce qu'on etait mariee,  etait rempli des larme et des grands bruits.  Pour un moment j'ai voulu offrir a relache elle de ses "vows" - regrettes, j'ai dit qu'il est execrable. Mais celui la, c'est passe.  C'etait 21 annees en arrieres et on a "moved"  et elle a passe beaucoups de temps seule avec nos jeunes dans les villes etrangeres pendant que j'ai voyage.  Il y a eu des autres temps remplis de bruit et larmes - mais on survive, et on l'enjoie.

Ce que je veux dire est ce que je crois que un grand partie de ce que vous sent a peu a faire avec ni l'armee, ni le Canada.

Par ailleurs, ma femme elle est beaucoup comme vous-meme.  Elle est une republicaine, une democrate-sociale, et elle n'aime pas du tout la militaire ni comprends-t-elle la.  On a des bonnes discussions chez nous. ;D

Mon beau-pere, lui etait d'un famille qui avait le sang des metis, du Quebec et aussi de La Belge, membre des Knights of Columbus et fier membre de La Marine Royale du Canada dans la deuxieme guerre mondiale.  Quelques'un de ses frere on servit d'ans l'infanterie la-dedans.

Je pense que c'est bien difficile a attribuer des sentiments a la geographie et les politiques.

Juste pour moi.

Encore une fois mes apologies pour la langue.  Ca fait beaucoup de temps depuis-ce que j'ai essaie a l'ecrire.

Saluts vous autres.


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Feb 2005)

hélene... je suis content de savoir que jaser avec nous autre t aide a nous comprendre mieux notre métier mais ton chum dois t aider aussi dans tout ca et toi meme tu dois t apercevoir que finalement sa job c est pas si pire que ca... ma blonde a passer par la meme chose que ce que tu vis maintenant elle a tout laisser tomber pour me suivre dans ma carriere maintenant j ai ma job depuis 4 ans , j ai 2 merveilleux enfant je vais avoir un deploiement bientot et ca sera sa premiere fois qu elle se passera de moi pendant 6 mosi et elle deja passé des 2 mois seul avec mon premier pendant qu elle etait ensceinte et elle a passé a travers. une chose est sur tu vas aussi passer a travers ca comme bien d autre ont passé, encourage ton chum a pas lacher ca va lui faire du bien car la bas ca joue pas mal sur le psychologique pis ya besoin de coup de pouce de temps en temps!!! ca nous fait plaisir de t informer !!!


----------



## helene_alone (16 Feb 2005)

je sais que la communication est essentielle. Son opinion, ses idées et ses choix diffèrent des votres bien souvent et c'est pour me faire une meilleure conception générale que je me permet de venir discuter avec vous. Et faut avouer que 5 minutes par semaine au téléphone pendant qu'il est a st-jean, ben ca permet pas de philosopher très très longtemps! lol 

En ce qui concerne le fait que toutes les familles passent par la... Ben je veux pas entrer dans tous les détails mais je ne crois pas. Je me sens pas comme ca. Mais bon, il est sur que sans avoir tous les détails de chaque vie personnelle il devient difficile de juger ce qui se ressemble ou pas. J'apprécie de savoir comment ca se passe ailleurs... simplement, j'ai noté que rien, ÃƒÂ  date, ne ressemble vraiment ÃƒÂ  ce que je vis personnellemen... mais bon, suis-je unique ÃƒÂ  ce point?  J'ose espérer que non!! loll

Btw, Kirkhill, your french is far better than you think, considering it is a very difficult language to learn and that the average 'native' can't hardly write a full sentence without making at least one or two mistakes... Myself included! ;-) cheers and don't stop practicing!


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Feb 2005)

helene.. c est sur ya pas personne de pareil... mais tout ceux qui était avec moi qui avait une famille on vecu presque toute la meme chose coté famille... il faut s adapter


----------



## caine737 (16 Feb 2005)

Dans chaque famille ou couple, le conjoint et les enfants font leurs ''service et devoir envers la patrie'' d'une certaine façon car que le membre militaire qui est soit en formation,en service outre-mer ou tous simplement en devoir quand normalement il est en conger,qui prend la releve?qui fait en sorte que la vie continue le plus normalement possible? le(la) conjoint(e) qui reste en arriere. la vie de conjoint(e) est meme d'une certaine facon plus difficile car le membre militaire est dépaysager,vie quelque chose de nouveau(j'enleve au rien au fait qu'il(elle) s'ennui de sa famille) les facteurs physiques l'entourant ne sont pas habituel ÃƒÂ  sa vie famillial. 

Mais le(la) conjoint(e) reste en arriere dans la maison a s'occupper de leur routine habituelle(compte,enfants,tondre le gazon,etc...) et attend la lettre ou le coup de fil du membre qui est a l'extérieur de la maison.

Aucune des 2 situations n'est faciles alors je félicite ceux qui reste en arriere pour nous soutenir et nous attendre quand nous partons loin de nos foyers. alors thumbs up a ceux qui nous supportes

Je crois que un couple peux survivre au devoir que les forces canadiennes apportent s'ils se respectent,se font confiance et qu'il y a beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de communication entre les 2.


----------



## soldiers301 (25 Feb 2005)

Ãƒ  mon avis:

Nous ne fesont pas parti d`aucune province ou territoire ... Mais bien d`un pays, le Canada. 

En ce qui attrait au respect des Forces Armée; En uniforme de combat (DCamC) les gens de mes environ ne dise rien mais regarde alentour voir si il n`y a pas quelque chose de grave...

Pour ce qui est de la question si le Québec devrait se séparer du reste du Canada, je suis totalement contre. Si jamais par je ne sais quel miracle le OUI serait voté, les Québecois demanderait de revenir avec le Canada dans la même année. Je suis québecois mais non-fier de l`être... et je ne voit aucune raison de l`être. Et a mon avis, faire du québec un pays est impossible.

Je ne vise personne, ce n`est que mon opinion.


----------



## quebecrunner (27 Feb 2005)

Mettons les choses au clair une fois pour toute. Est-ce que un Terreneuvien ou un albertain trippeux de country peux être fier de sa province et de sa culture tout en étant Canadien?   Est ce que un franco-acadien peux être aussi fier de ses différences culturelles versus les Québecois et les franco manitobains?

Tu peux être fière de ta langue, de ta culture et de ta province tout en étant fédéraliste. En fait, c'est ce qui fait le charme du Québec. Son identité. Si tu renie tes racines, ce n'est pas mon problème. Par contre, du fait que je suis très fière de cet identité ne veux pas dire que je me promène avec un drapeau des patriotes le 24 juin. En fait, je suis un ardent défenseur de ma culture, mais je monte aussi aux barricades quand les autres francos canadiens ont des problèmes. J'étais aux manifs pour sauver l'hopital Montfort et j'ai participer aux festivités des 400 ans de l'Acadie (mes ancêtres étaient acadiens... Avant d'être déportés par un certain Moncton)

*N'oublions jamais que le Canada, en fait sa beauté tiens aux différences culturelles des peuples qui l'ont créé*. Et n'oublie jamais que ce n'est pas seulement le Québec qui a une identité culturelle. Chaque province ÃƒÂ  son identité qui lui est propre. Ce n'est pas la même mentalité au Nouveau-Brunswick qu'en Alberta en passant par le Yukon et s'en allant vers la Colombie-Britanique.

Non fière d'être Québecois? Donc non fière d'être Canadien. Point.


----------



## quebecrunner (27 Feb 2005)

Ah oui, j'ai aussi oublié:

pas fière d'être terreneuvien = pas fière d'être canadien
pas fière d'être un albertain = pas fière d'être canadien
pas fière d'être un amérindien = pas fière d'être canadien
pas fière d'être un ontarien = pas fière d'être canadien

ainsi de suite...


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Feb 2005)

Tes principes sont tes principes...Mais ne me dit pas que je ne suis pas fier d`être Canadien a cause que je ne suis pas fier d`être québecois.

Je suis fier d`être Canadien et non d`être québecois, point final.


----------



## 1R22eR (27 Feb 2005)

Bon chicanez vous pas ;D lol Arretez de defendre vos principes personnel et laissez les autres s'exprimer comme ils veulent sur leur opinion chaque personne y a droit!!! Si il est pas fiere d etre quebecois yé pas fier si tu es fiere, t fiere!!! sa changera pas grnd chose tu vas te lever pareil le lendemain matin!!!!


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Feb 2005)

Merci ben Vandooze  ... je sens que sa laurait pu mal tourné  :dontpanic:


----------



## 1R22eR (27 Feb 2005)

ya rien la!   toujours la pour neutraliser la situtation  ;D


----------



## quebecrunner (27 Feb 2005)

Ça n'aurait pas mal tournée. Comme je l'ai mentionné, je respecte ton opinion. Seulement, je mentirais en disant la comprendre. Anyway, je crois qu'il est possible d'aborder ce sujet tout en étant respectueux envers les autres. 

Et je ne voulais pas dire que tu n'était pas fière d'être canadien, je voulais juste provoquer une réaction afin de pousser la discussion vers autre chose. 

Après tout, on a en commun l'amour de l'armée et de notre pays.


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Feb 2005)

Oui tu as raison   ... En tout cas .... Si on parlait de  «Armee canadienne vs US army »

A mon avis, si nous mettons 2000 Canadien contre 2000 américain ... Les Canadien gagnerais en moin de temp qu`il ne faut pour y penser.


----------



## 1R22eR (27 Feb 2005)

CA on peut pas les savoir a date les entrainement qu on a eu contre eux la plupart du temps on les a, mais ils ont beaucoup de bonne équipement mais ils ont pas notre polyvalence, lorsque qu'ils sont assigné chauffeur, ils sont chauffeur mais ne connaisse pas grand chose a leur mécanique. Si il sont mitrailleur ils touche ils restent mitrailleur c est pas comme nous , une année on est C-7 l'autre C-9 ou C-6...
Ils aussi de très bonne technologique pour ce qui est de la RECCE malgré qu'on s'en vient bien aussi!!! Mais bien sur mon parti pris est mon armée   J'ai toujours de m entrainer avec eux autre pour le faire retourner chez eux avec la queue avec les 2 jambre   :threat:


----------



## soldiers301 (28 Feb 2005)

Encore la, notre équipement personnel (Armée de Terre) est le plus perfectioné de tout ceux des pays de l`OTAN, y comprit les US. 

Je croit que la  «puissance » des états unis n`est pas si puissante que sa. Ils croient dominer le monde mais ils ont de la misère a conquérir un pays comme l`Irak, qui ne possèdent pas d`Armée.


----------



## 1R22eR (28 Feb 2005)

ca par exemple n'importe quel armée aurait de la misere a garder l irak tranquille car leur ennemie n'est aps marqué d un uniforme ou quoi que ce sois, c est comme des gens qui se promene comme des gens normaux et tout d'un coup ils ont une ceinture de bombe ou encore ils ont une voiture rempli de bombe qui font sur toi... C est pas aussi facile que tu le dis vaincre ce genre de personne.


----------



## soldiers301 (28 Feb 2005)

Oui je suis au courant... Ce que je voulait dire c`est que pour une armée qui dit être la meilleur, faire le plus grand nombre de perte américaine depuis la guerre du vietnam prouve bien le contraire.

Mais oui c`est sur on ne peut même pas utilisé le terme  «ennemi » avec ces irakien. Il faut définir l`ennemi, c`est sa le problème.


----------



## caine737 (28 Feb 2005)

ok ok on parle de perte humaine la plus grande depuis le vietnam mais oublier pas quelques point: le vietnam a durer combien de temps? Quels est le nombre de troupes vs le nombre de tués et blessés, dans c'est 2 guerres(irak 2 et vietnam)?

beaucoup de facteurs font que cette guerre ne ressemble pas ÃƒÂ  l'autre tous comme le contraire est vrai.

Par exemple au vietnam beaucoup de soldat aurait survécu s'il avait eu l'équipement de protection d'aujourd'hui mais par contre aujourd'hui c'est tres normal de voir des vétérans de l'irak se promener en chaise roulante et n'ayant qu'un seul ou meme pas un membre car aujourd'hui l'équipement de protection protege les parties vitales ( tête,torse,abdomen) tandis que les membres éloignés du centre du corps( bras et jambes) sont ÃƒÂ  peu près pas protégés...

Chaque conflits a ses pertes et pour chaques conflits les pertes sont différente...y'a pas une guerre qui se fait pareil...seul la mort réunit toute les guerres car c'est ce qui peu attendre chaque soldat qui participe a un conflit...


----------



## Jungle (28 Feb 2005)

J'avais séparé cette discussion de "Armée canadienne vs US army" parce-qu'elle prenait une tangeante qui n'était pas pertinente. Si vous souhaitez retourner ÃƒÂ  ce sujet, utilisez la discussion originale. Vous la trouverez ici: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22635.0.html


----------



## Jungle (28 Feb 2005)

Dans le but de ramener la discussion dans le sujet, il y avait un article plutôt intéressant aujourd'hui dans le National Post ÃƒÂ  propos du bouclier anti-missile: http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=e481736e-639c-4402-8ef0-231e2358dd8d
Voici l'extrait qui a attiré mon attention, malgré qu'il n'a aucun rapport avec le bouclier:


> "What you have is a very strongly ingrained pacifist strain in Quebec and a very different opinion in the rest of the country," Mr. Winn said. He noted the survey also showed 31% of Quebecers believe Canada should not have a military, compared to 22% in the country as a whole.


C'est exactement ça qui me trouble au Québec: une personne sur trois croit que nous sommes inutiles. Pire, que nous sommes un gaspillage de fonds publics. Beaucoup de Québécois vivent dans une sorte d'utopie isolationniste, la preuve étant dans ces e-mail que je reçois occasionnellement, du genre "le trouble aime pas le frette"  : Allez dire ça aux Yougoslaves, où ils ont un hiver semblable au nôtre...
En passant, un récent sondage affirmait que 72% des Québécois souhaiteraient payer plus d'impôt au provincial qu'au fédéral... non mais ils dorment au gaz ?!? Juste ÃƒÂ  regarder nos états de paie et on voit bien que ça nous coûte une beurrée vivre ici...
Nous sommes privilégiés de vivre dans un pays occidental; mais de lÃƒÂ  ÃƒÂ  dire qu'on est mieux au Québec que partout ailleurs, il y a une marge. Je ne déteste pas le Québec, au contraire, mais je n'y suis pas tellement attaché non plus. J'ai fait le tour du monde pour l'entraînement et les opérations, et vécu dans d'autres provinces, alors je parle avec expérience plutôt qu'avec des émotions.


----------



## quebecrunner (1 Mar 2005)

Malgré le fait qu'on soit Canadien èa prime abord, les québecois ont tendance ÃƒÂ  penser ÃƒÂ  eux avant les autres, surtout du point de vue politique. Plusieurs se sentent isolés du reste du Canada et transposent cela de façon plus directe, en croyant qu'il fait mieux vivre qu Québec. Un moment donné, va falloir avancé et laisser tombé les vieilles rancunes.  Au point de vue humanitaire, les québecois sont parmis les canadiens les plus généreux et ce, envers eux-même, les autres provinces et le monde. N'oublions jamais cela. 

Politiquement parlant, je crois en effet que le Québec est différent et ce pour plusieurs raisons. Le socialisme ancestral provenent de nos ancêtre français en est une. Notre point de vue sur les militaires tiens en partie compte de l'histoire mais aussi du fait que l'armée représente un symbole de la monarchie constitutionnel et du pouvoir étatique. Les québecois sont comme des délinquants qui refusent l'autorité. Des punks quoi!!! ;D

Je crois que le reste du Canada s'efforce de comprendre l'attitude du Québec mais n'y arrive pas du fait que le québec est trop obstiné. Cependant, il ne faut jamais quitter de vue le fait qu'il y a des extremistes dans les deux parties, et non seulement au Québec.  

J'espère juste de vivre en harmonie avec mes voisins et je ne crois pas que la solution est la séparation. Peux être un gouvernement central plus décentralisé?  ???

Le point fort du Canada: son multiculturalisme.

Son point faible: les incommensurables chicanes constitutionnels


----------



## JeMeSouviens (6 Mar 2005)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que je lis sur ce forum, mais je n'étais jamais intervenu avant. Je suis un réserviste fantassin, alors je suis autant exposé aux préjugés de la régul face ÃƒÂ  la réserve et autant exposé aux préjugés des civils faces ÃƒÂ  l'armée. Je me place un peu entre les deux alors peut-être que ça me permet de comprendre un peu mieux les interrogations d'helene.

Les Québécois en général n'aiment pas l'armée. Ils aiment pas non plus les politiciens, le gouvernement... L'Armée depuis toujours est un outil du gouvernement fédéral. C'est normal, puisque le gouvernement est supposé être le reflet de la pensée de la population et donc l'armée sert la population indirectement. Dans tous les pays développés du monde, c'est vrai, mais chez nous, c'est différent. Avant de capoter, attendez la suite... Chez nous, la majorité de la population est canadienne anglophone. En démocratie, c'est la majorité qui décide. Souvent, nos intérêts concordent avec ceux du Canada, mais bien souvent aussi, ils sont différents. La démocratie fait en sorte que la plupart du temps nous sommes obligés de céder et de laisser tomber nos intérêts au profit de ceux du reste du Canada (les accords constitutionels par exemple où les droits des Québécois ont été bafoués). Le gouvernement est alors perçu par les Québécois non pas comme étant son représentant, mais comme quelqun qui lui impose des choix et une manière de faire qui n'est pas la sienne. L'armée suit la direction du gouvernement fédéral alors quand il ne va pas dans la même direction que les Québécois, c'est sûr qu'ils sont irrités. Juste ÃƒÂ  voir la crise d'octobre où l'armée et la police ont servi d'outil du fédéral pour emprisonner des poètes (Miron), des chefs syndicalistes, des mouvements politiques... pas question de terroriste dutout! Ou avant encore, quand des militaires ont tirés dans le tas contre une manifestation pacifique contre la conscription ÃƒÂ  la 1ere guerre mondiale (ce n'était heureusement pas des 22)... Je ne suis pas en train de dire que le Canada se compare ÃƒÂ  la Corée du Nord ou ÃƒÂ  L'irak, au contraire. C'est un pays ou la tolérance et l'acceptation sont d'importantes valeures. Par contre, c'est aussi un pays où deux peuples ayant chaqun une opinion particulière sont obligés soient d'en imposer ÃƒÂ  l'autre (majorité sur minorité la plupart du temps), ou de niaiser sur le statut quo.

Le jour où l'armée va réellement servir les Québécois comme ça devrait l'être et comme ça l'est dans tous les pays développés du monde, et bien ce jour-lÃƒÂ  vous pouvez être sûr que le Québec au complet va être extrêmement fier de ses 22. Les Québécois forment un peuple très combatif, mais nous savons aussi que parfois il vaut mieux parler que tuer. La preuve: nous existons encore aujourd'hui, contre toutes les tentatives avouées de nos dirigeants du passé (Durham et l'acte d'Union, etc.).


----------

